# TTRs



## phil

They're so much fun, but so damn ugly compared to coupes.

Come on, it's been at least a day since we've had a ttr vs ttc post.


----------



## BreTT

In the words of Martin Luther King....I have a dream....of replacing my free standing bath tub with an upturned Roadster.....they are remarkably similar....


----------



## vlastan

;D ;D


----------



## Newbie123

;D


----------



## phil

I'm still planning on getting one tough


----------



## BreTT

> ;D


Why the fingers? You have a coupe don't you? Oh no silly me, you are just trying to make your roadster look cool by turning it into a coupe. Ah bless... [smiley=rolleyes5.gif]


----------



## TTotal

I refuse to be drawn into this
.

.

.

.

.
.

.

.

Pathetic

.

Juvenile

.

.

Ridiculous

.

Thread, when everyone really knows the truth !

What do you want ? A real sportscar ? ;D

or a hatchback 

There is no choice ;D

.


----------



## coupe-sport

> What do you want ? A real sportscar ?


The Boxster S you mean


----------



## StuarTT

We could organise lunch-break punch-ups like we used to at school ;D

You know:

TTC v TTR;
180 v 225;
150 v V6;
quattro v fwd.

and so on.

And remember it is better to burn out than to fade away (except if your a coil-pack, of course 8))


----------



## t7

> We could organise lunch-break punch-ups like we used to at school Â ;D
> 
> You know:
> 
> TTC v TTR;


watch out - girls fight dirty


----------



## Lisa.

Hi Louise

How do you squash your 3 kids into a Roadster?

I struggle to squash 2 into my coupe.

I remember when I test drove mine I took the boys with me as I was on strict orders to make sure they fitted.

After much fighting with the passenger seat being slid back and forth they eventually settled into a seated postion with the seat belts are on. They fitted ( just about). 
Or is your car just for Mummy. ( if I'm honest my car is just for Mummy too).


----------



## TTotal

Is this the flame room , ? come on you pussy coop (is that like co-op?) owners, flat caps off and come and say your bit !

Or are you all out shopping or picking up the kids in your hatchback ? ;D

Why do you all get so amazed when we drop the roof and drive...? Oh yeh..jealousy of course ! 

Gloves off (yes Kev !I put them in the Glovebox!) :


----------



## BreTT

> Is this the flame room , ? come on you pussy coop (is that like co-op?) owners, flat caps off and come and say your bit !
> 
> Or are you all out shopping or picking up the kids in your hatchback ? ;D
> 
> Why do you all get so amazed when we drop the roof and drive...? Oh yeh..jealousy of course !
> 
> Gloves off (yes Kev !I put them in the Glovebox!) :


How many lovely ladies can you legally get in yours? I've had three in mine...therefore no contest, coupes win! ;D

Ok, so the ones in the back were midgets, what of it?


----------



## TTotal

file:///C:/My%20Documents/My%20Pictures/DSCN2149.JPG

file:///C:/My%20Documents/My%20Pictures/noabodywontfitinattr.jpg

Heres a practise run, used real one later !


----------



## Lisa.

> Is this the flame room , ? come on you pussy coop (is that like co-op?) owners, flat caps off and come and say your bit !
> 
> Or are you all out shopping or picking up the kids in your hatchback ? ;D
> 
> Why do you all get so amazed when we drop the roof and drive...? Oh yeh..jealousy of course !
> 
> Gloves off (yes Kev !I put them in the Glovebox!) :


Even if I didn't need the extra bit of passenger space I'd still have a coupe because it looks just so much nicer.
The lines are more fluid and it looks like a TT, the Roadster isn't as instantly recognisable.

Another vote for coupes. Â  Â 
Still nowt for roadsters


----------



## t7

> Hi Louise
> How do you squash your 3 kids into a Roadster?


Lisa - I don't. Thats the whole point. ;D

L


----------



## Lisa.

Oh I see ;D ;D


----------



## scoTTy

> file:///C:/My%20Documents/My%20Pictures/DSCN2149.JPG
> 
> file:///C:/My%20Documents/My%20Pictures/noabodywontfitinattr.jpg
> 
> Heres a practise run, used real one later !


John,

We can't see the pictures on your PC. You have to upload them to the web to enable us to do so.


----------



## TTotal

Oh poo ! ???


----------



## Love_iTT

As lovely as the coupes shape is, I don't think it is as 'sporty' as the TTR is. I would not have bought a TT if the coupe was the only version available and.......

Oh bollocks to all this nice stuff, this is the flame room.

TTR's are great.

TTC's are shite.

So there. ;D

Graham


----------



## phil

ey. ey. My thread.

TTC's look better. No doubt about it. But TTRs let you sit outside.


----------



## TTotal

Phil , no need to convince us mate , we know you are right !especially Raven black (oh oh here's another fight coming .."my colours better than yours etc ")

Raven Black for you Phil ! :


----------



## moley

Well, IMHO ..... I want one of each ;D but finances say I can only choose one, so .... for comfort and style all year round it has to be the TTC. But, for fun and great styling with the hood down, the TTR wins hands down I'm afraid. I just don't like the looks when the hood is up :-/

Well that's it and not a swear word in sight :

Moley.


----------



## TTotal

Bunny & Moley - IOW Bound on 16/3 Nice !!!

You may come to my party as you are so nice about the TTR !

 ;D    : 8) :-*

(Bloody to$$er in a TTC tut tut tut!)


----------



## moley

> (Bloody to$$er in a TTC tut tut tut!)


  [smiley=furious3.gif]


----------



## TTotal

Though you werent swearing Moley ? :


----------



## BreTT

> Oh poo ! ???


Are you referring to ttr's again? ;D


----------



## R6B TT

I think TTCs are prettier.
And silver ones are faster (especially mine - just ask the Revo bloke)
Rob


----------



## TTotal

Its time the TTC kids were in bed ...up you go now !"

Just going for a starlight cruise , roof down of course , cant you see how pretty the sky is tonight ??
No ? of course you have a tin lid never mind ! ;D


----------



## BreTT

> Its time the TTC kids were in bed ...up you go now !"
> 
> Just going for a starlight cruise , roof down of course , cant you see how pretty the sky is tonight ??
> No ? of course you have a tin lid never mind ! ;D


Lucky for you, you are not up here! You'd need a bucket to bail out your bathtub! It is absolutely pissing it down!!! Enjoy your cruise!


----------



## TTotal

No need I have a builge pump Brett ! Nite ! 8)


----------



## BreTT

> No need I have a builge pump Brett ! Nite ! 8)


That would be bilge pump I assume....is it dash operated? In which case, which switch did you replace? ESP? Heated seat? Rear window heater?


----------



## TTotal

Yes a bolge pump Mr Picky !! Operated by a Ford Capri windscreen washer switch (floor mounted as you may remember)
I aim to mod it to a TTotally automatic one with a float switch ;D


----------



## BreTT

> Yes a bolge pump Mr Picky !! Operated by a Ford Capri windscreen washer switch (floor mounted as you may remember)
> I aim to mod it to a TTotally automatic one with a float switch Â ;D


Hey my burrd is preggers! It is usually me that is being picked on (for anything and everything), so just apply some of the stiff upper lip to me picking on you!! And before Vlastan get's interested, I mean it in the traditional sense of the phrase!


----------



## Miss_TTR

> Why do you all get so amazed when we drop the roof and drive...? Oh yeh..jealousy of course !


That is so true !!! The TTR is the best car ever ;D ;D

When you compare TTC drivers to TTR ones, you just realise the happiest are the TTR drivers 

So TTR win


----------



## Lisa.

But the TTR only looks good with the roof down and most of the members live ( with exception of a few) in rainy ol' England that won't be very often. Now I know there are a few mad dogs on here who will drop the roof down whatever the weather but do they realise how daft that looks?

Its like seeing men walking round, freezing their nuts off wearing short sleeved t-shirts and no jacket in December. You can tell they are shivering but are just too cool or stupid to admit it. ( They normally have really shapely arms though and that IS nice )

And TTC's look good whatever the weather.


----------



## Miss_TTR

> And TTC's look good whatever the weather.


NO way !! ;D

Just imagine ...a big... bright sunny weather... as we have today in here ... (ok I'm lucky... I'm in France lol )
and you drive your TTC... you will just have "your eyes to cry" !! because you couldn't drop your roof...

What a shame... ;D ;D


----------



## Lisa.

Maybe I need to try one out for myself to decide. 

I think TTR drivers are definitely more posey that TTC drivers I don't know whether I would enjoy all that exposure. 8).

I know I am stared at driving the TTC and I try not to notice & look away, surely driving a TTR is just asking for even more attention.

There's no mystery in being the driver of a TTR you're all exposed for all to see.

Â


----------



## KevinST

OK - TTR drivers ... you've all got to say that TTC's are better - or your post counts start going backwards 

c'mon - you know TTC's are:
lighter
faster
better styled
don't shake as much
more practicle
protect you from sun stroke (hmm - maybe not in the UK)
;D


----------



## PaulS

I've always liked coupes - the TTC is far prettier than the TTR which looks a little 'dumpy' IMHO. Yes John, the TTC has a 'hatchback' Â : and folding down rear seats, which makes it a very useful car for those long weekend breaks away with [smiley=sweetheart.gif] when you need to take lots of luggage Â  I also prefer the very solid feel that you get with a car that has a roof, no scuttle shake.

If you're not happy with the looks of the TTR, there was a perfect solution in the form of the TT opensky:

[TT Open Sky on WAK's web,(a TTC convertible) but WAKs web does not seem to be fully working at the mo]

What a shame it was only ever a prototype.

However, you cannot beat open top motoring (I used to have a MK3 Golf Convertible) I love it just as much as you do Â ;D

In an ideal world, I'd like to have both a TTC to use most of the time, and a TTR for those sunny moments Â :. But having two of the same cars would be boring;

So I'm keeping a TTC, and considering one of these for those sunny days.










Yes I know it's an 'older' car, but they look gorgeous, drive really well with delicate controls and lots of feedback, and have a throaty 1750 cc / 2000 cc twin cam engine with carburettors that make all the right noises and provide excellent performance. Yes I know that they rusted when new, but most of them have been restored now, and service support is excellent.


----------



## PaulS

> I know I am stared at driving the TTC and I try not to notice & look away


Well I wouldn't stare, but I'd certainly notice if a Â [smiley=gorgeous.gif] lady TT driver pulled up next to me at a set of lights, and she was sitting closer to me than she normally would be Â :



> surely driving a TTR is just asking for even more attention.
> 
> There's no mystery in being the driver of a TTR you're all exposed for all to see


Some people are just born attention seekers - and why not, if you've got it, flaunt it Â ;D


----------



## Miss_TTR

> Maybe I need to try one out for myself to decide.


Yes ... try one... and you will never regret it ! 8)



> There's no mystery in being the driver of a TTR you're all exposed for all to see.


Yes... may be... but this is a funny way to chat with peoples who are always amazed by a TTR... ;D

Anyway... I love both the TTR and the TTC...
but if you ask me to choose.... :
no hesitation... TTR  ;D


----------



## Miss_TTR

> OK - TTR drivers ... you've all got to say that TTC's are better - or your post counts start going backwards Â


Don't care... I'm a newbee... Â ;D ;D ;D

TTR ... TTR.... TTR


----------



## TTotal

Bonsoir MissTTR, Je t'adore ! [smiley=gorgeous.gif] [smiley=iloveyou.gif] [smiley=sweetheart.gif] [smiley=wings.gif] We have the same ideas ! :-*

We must see a picture of you and your gorgeous TTR ! 8)


----------



## vagman

John,

You don't think Miss TTR is a burd do you. It's obvious that it is a bloke 'avin a larf init. ;D

Anyway, back on topic. The TT soft -top is plain ugly, whether it be with the roof up, the roof down or with that hard thingy that some people get to make it look like the coupe. ;D ;D

Finally, the TTC has won numerous acolades, including a large number of beauty parades, but if I recall the TTR has won feck all.  ;D


----------



## GRANNY

Alan 
Prepare to be hit by johns handbag [smiley=knife.gif]


----------



## TTotal

I dont care if he is a she or she is a he :-* Its Spring and I am on heat !

LOVE YOUR PINK HATCHBACK ! :-* I will lend you my tin opener for that dreadful hump back thing that some one welded on (badly) :-* Its got to come off...


----------



## vagman

TTforum sTTud wrote today


> LOVE YOUR AVUS SILVER COUPE.


Why thanks John......glad to see that you've finally seen the light. Better late than never.


----------



## TTotal

> Vagman wrote today
> 
> Why thanks John.....but I think its crap, and you are so right, I will sell the banger and buy a TTR they are the best .


 I knew you would see the light friend ! ;D


----------



## t7

> But the TTR only looks good with the roof down and most of the members live ( with exception of a few) in rainy ol' England that won't be very often. Now I know there are a few mad dogs on here who will drop the roof down whatever the weather but do they realise how daft that looks?
> 
> Its like seeing men walking round, freezing their nuts off wearing short sleeved t-shirts and no jacket in December. You can tell they are shivering but are just too cool or stupid to admit it. ( They normally have really shapely arms though and that IS nice )
> 
> And TTC's look good whatever the weather.


Lisa - have you ever been in a TTR roof down in the winter? in the rain? I'll let you into the roadster owners secret - it's really warm and you don't get wet! I'll take you out at Swindon to prove it!

And btw why do you think the TT has heated seats? Certainly not for you coupe drivers who have to turn them off after 3 minutes coz it's too hot!

AND you dont get the roll hoops which IMVHO are the single signature design feature of a TT.

nuff said ;D


----------



## TTotal

40 Love to T7 !


----------



## pgtt

stop chatting up the birds sTTud [smiley=pimp2.gif]


----------



## vagman

> Alan
> Prepare to be hit by johns handbag [smiley=knife.gif]


Too late.....he's already landed a couple [smiley=sick2.gif]


----------



## BreTT

> AND you dont get the roll hoops which IMVHO are the single signature design feature of a TT.
> 
> nuff said ;D


Erm, sorry to rain on your parade....my Dad's K reg MX5 has the same roll over hoops and has had them from new....


----------



## Miss_TTR

> Bonsoir MissTTR, Je t'adore ! [smiley=gorgeous.gif] [smiley=iloveyou.gif] [smiley=sweetheart.gif] [smiley=wings.gif] We have the same ideas ! :-*
> 
> We must see a picture of you and your gorgeous TTR ! Â 8)


Bonjour sTTud !!

Don't listen to that jealous guy... I really am a woman!! ;D ;D .... The only thing... humm... I don't own my TTR yet... I planned to buy one asap 

TTR...[smiley=sweetheart.gif]


----------



## KevinST

> The only thing... humm... I don't own my TTR yet... I planned to buy one asap


So there is still time for you to see the error in your plan... still time to make the right decision and buy a TTC !!!


----------



## Miss_TTR

> So there is still time for you to see the error in your plan... still time to make the right decision and buy a TTC !!! Â


Are you mad??? ;D ;D

For me... it will be a TTR or NOTHING [smiley=sunny.gif] [smiley=sunny.gif] [smiley=sunny.gif]


----------



## Lisa.

> Lisa - have you ever been in a TTR roof down in the winter? in the rain? I'll let you into the roadster owners secret - it's really warm and you don't get wet! I'll take you out at Swindon to prove it!
> 
> And btw why do you think the TT has heated seats? Certainly not for you coupe drivers who have to turn them off after 3 minutes coz it's too hot!
> 
> AND you dont get the roll hoops which IMVHO are the single signature design feature of a TT.
> 
> nuff said ;D


lalala *fingers in ears*


----------



## Miss_TTR

> lalala *fingers in ears*


 [smiley=stop.gif] Lisa !!!

you HAVE TO [smiley=deal2.gif] 
and admit it.... ;D ;D
you have no excuse.....

8)

(while the sun is still shining in here...)


----------



## Lisa.

Ok maybe IF I lived somewhere sunny I MIGHT consider a soft top, a TTR not sure.

The TTC has climate control for the summer plus we haven't to worry about bird bombs, we don't get rubbish thrown in, we look as good when we get out as we did when we got in ( in fact we look better!)
And we have heated seats for when we drive naked, thats something you can't do in a TTR.
Have you ever noticed that you can't actually see much of the driver of a TTC? 
Well now you know why, we are exhibitionists but modest with it! Â 
Unlike TTR drivers.


----------



## PaulS

> Ok maybe IF I lived somewhere sunny I MIGHT consider a soft top, a TTR not sure.
> 
> The TTC has climate control for the summer plus we haven't to worry about bird bombs, we don't get rubbish thrown in, we look as good when we get out as we did when we got in ( in fact we look better!)
> And we have heated seats for when we drive naked, thats something you can't do in a TTR.
> Have you ever noticed that you can't actually see much of the driver of a TTC? Well now you know why, we are exhibitionists but modest with it! Â
> Unlike TTR drivers.


Glad to see a woman who knows where she stands, there can be no dithering about, and changing your mind now ;D

Coupes rule! 8)

Deuce!

(How did you make it 40 Love, John?)


----------



## TTotal

Drive naked ? WOW but that may put the burds off though ???

Paul, you can see I know nothing about tennis !

Lisa seems to be 2 laps behind...is that better Paul ?

Any how TTR 's rule..I have just driven 30 miles extra to work today , just for the pure pleasure of it as its a beautiful morning ( au naturelle of course !)

Bonjeur Miss TTR , ca va ? :-*


----------



## Miss_TTR

> The TTC has climate control for the summer


Do you think TTR don't have it?? ;D



> we look as good when we get out as we did when we got in ( in fact we look better!) [:quote]
> A TTR driver always looks better... always smiling... always happy...
> 
> 
> 
> And we have heated seats for when we drive naked, thats something you can't do in a TTR.
> 
> 
> 
> Look who's talking?? ??? ;D ;D
> I thought you denigrate the TTR drivers because of their exhibitionism... ;D
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have you ever noticed that you can't actually see much of the driver of a TTC?
> Well now you know why, we are exhibitionists but modest with it! Â
> Unlike TTR drivers.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

 [smiley=dizzy2.gif]
I don't think this is the good reason.... :


----------



## Lisa.

Damn, shall I give in then?


----------



## t7

> Erm, sorry to rain on your parade....my Dad's K reg MX5 has the same roll over hoops and has had them from new....


lol - if we are having to resort to likening the TTR to an MX5 then I'd say the TTR wins the debate (or that you are suffering from style-blindness BreTT :-*)



> Ok maybe IF I lived somewhere sunny I MIGHT consider a soft top, a TTR not sure.
> 
> The TTC has climate control for the summer plus we haven't to worry about bird bombs, we don't get rubbish thrown in, we look as good when we get out as we did when we got in ( in fact we look better!)


The TTR also has climate control which can completely take over if mother nature hasn't given you the temperature you prefer... air con on a sunny day top down mmmmm ;D Never had any bombs or litter (might have something to do with speed.. :). And not sure which TTR owner you are basing your "looks worse when they get out of the car" implication... not me ;D



> And we have heated seats for when we drive naked, thats something you can't do in a TTR.


must have missed that page in the owners manual ;D ;D ;D



> Have you ever noticed that you can't actually see much of the driver of a TTC?
> Well now you know why, we are exhibitionists but modest with it! Â
> Unlike TTR drivers.


 ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D


----------



## Lisa.

Help me out you guys!

I'm not fighting two TTR birds on my own. Â [smiley=gorgeous.gif] [smiley=gorgeous.gif]
Stop watching and join in! ;D


----------



## Miss_TTR

> Damn, shall I give in then?


@Lisa : Good girl !!! ;D ;D ;D

@forum sTTud : Je vais bien... merci








You speack french? or... ?


----------



## PaulS

> Damn, shall I give in then?


Of course not! You can't do that now, no dithering allowed


----------



## Miss_TTR

> Of course not! You can't do that now, no dithering allowed Â


TOO LATE !!! ;D ;D ;D


----------



## Lisa.

When TTR's are better expect to see the sky full off these







Â







Â







Â


----------



## PaulS

They look like TTR's  

Coupes look like Concorde in comparison :


----------



## Lisa.

Â A good comparison don't you think? ;D


----------



## t7

> I'm not fighting two TTR birds on my own. Â [smiley=gorgeous.gif] [smiley=gorgeous.gif]
> Stop watching and join in! Â ;D


hmm Lisa - I think the only conclusion we can reach is that girls defn beat the boys on this thread :-*


----------



## Lisa.

Agreed ;D , Group hug anyone??


----------



## Miss_TTR

> Â A good comparison don't you think? ;D


 : [smiley=rolleyes5.gif] poor TTC drivers....

seems they abused in drugs or beers......
they see flying pigs....(call the doctor... schnell )

See..... this is not possible when you have a TTR...

;D ;D ;D


----------



## PaulS

> Â A good comparison don't you think? ;D


LOL! Excellent comparison, TTR's are heavier Â  Â 
Someone save those GIF's for all these different TT model forums we are going to be having (not!)



> hmm Lisa - I think the only conclusion we can reach is that girls defn beat the boys on this thread


Not convinced Â ;D Only because there are more of them on the latter part of this thread Â : Where are your forum pals when you need them, eh?

Group hug - yeah, that'd be nice - but to be fair, not until after someone (VEK and or The Forum sTTud, mmm, maybe that's not a good idea, they'd end up flaming each other again...) have done a Flame room thread on TTC's Â :

So Lisa, sticking with a TTC then? Â


----------



## Lisa.

Absolbloodylutely!!


----------



## nutts

Looks to me like they were desiged for the purpose. I can't believe how realistic the gifs are !! : :

All that's missing from this girly fight, is some things and some mud  

So if you think I'm getting in the middle of you three girls....... well ok then ;D 8) 8) 8)

btw the Coupe has some of the best lines of any car on the road... the Roadster has had them cut away just so you can see the rain clouds... pointless if you ask me!



> Â A good comparison don't you think? ;D


----------



## BreTT

> lol - if we are having to resort to likening the TTR to an MX5 then I'd say the TTR wins the debate (or Â that you are suffering from style-blindness BreTT Â :-*)


Not at all - I am saying that you cannot quote the roll over hoops as being a "the single signature design feature of a TT." when they were been available on other "lesser" cars more than 10 years ago. 

I thought they were cool when I saw them on the MX5 and I think they are cool on the TTR.

The TTR does not have the beautiful lines that the TTC has. It looks like someone has taken a TTC and chopped the roof off at the waist line - which leaves you with an upside down bathtub on wheels. Just my opinion and why I didn't buy a TTR in the first place. ;D


----------



## Dubcat

Has anyone else noticed how defensive TTR owners are? They make the most noise and try to justify their choice of a loser product (when compared to the TTC).

Other losers who yapp on and on about how their second rate products are better then the actual best product (TTC in this case) include

- people who bought in to Betamax and still hang on to the fact that it might have had marginally better quality than VHS

- Apple Mac biggots/zealots who have generally lost all sense of reality

- people who bought minidisc instead of mp3 players

- people who bought that stupid phillips digital audio tape

- people who pay 1000 pounds for a record player needle claiming that records sound more 'warm' then CD's.

Man - I was really hoping to offend more LOSERS.. hopefully the LOSERS will confirm their loserish nature by defending themselves ferociously - they always do.

Adios -

phoTToniq ;D


----------



## TTotal

Mlle TTR, jeune dame de bon aprÃ¨s-midi, son merveilleux, pour voir quelqu'un avec la classe sur ce forum particuliÃ¨rement avec un TTR! Peut-Ãªtre nous pouvons nous rÃ©unir quand je viens Ã Paris en dÃ©cembre pour le salon Nautique De Paris? Attendez avec intÃ©rÃªt vous rencontrer beaucoup. [smiley=gorgeous.gif] [smiley=iloveyou.gif] [smiley=sweetheart.gif] :-* :-* :-*


----------



## Lisa.

Very Rough Translation
"Miss TTR, Good afternooon young lady, how marvellous to see somebody with the class on this particular forum with a TTR! Perhaps we can meet when I come to Paris in December for the Nautical show. I await, with great interest, to meet you."

Creep Â


----------



## Dubcat

mujhe yakeen hai kai yeh buddah chotee bucheeon keh peecha kurtha hai!!!


----------



## t7

> Man - I was really hoping to offend more LOSERS.. hopefully the LOSERS will confirm their loserish nature by defending themselves ferociously - they always do. Â
> 
> Adios -
> 
> phoTToniq Â ;D


at least I didnt forget to go to the London meet.. :

(  :-*)


----------



## Dubcat

> at least I didnt forget to go to the London meet.. :
> 
> (  :-*)


Ohhhhhhhhhhhhhh cross forum references!! That is truly desperate


----------



## TTotal

> mujhe yakeen hai kai yeh buddah chotee bucheeon keh peecha kurtha hai!!!


Jeldhi ! Ick glass panni louw ! Hidderow !


----------



## TTotal

Il mio Lisa caro, come amerei venirlo a contatto ugualmente il mio tesoro, la difficoltÃ Ã¨ voi non proviene da Parigi, la cittÃ di amore. Inoltre ha un automobile reale in modo da non siamo compatable, uno shame grande!


----------



## b3ves

This is like Groundhog Day, but instead of the Groundhog's actions determining how long winter will last, this jealous TTC owners' thread is a sure sign that summer's on its way! Â 

I just ditched my beautiful coupe last Friday in favour of a beautiful convertible - roll on summer! Â ;D


----------



## phil

Well, I'm a traitor. I'm in the queue for a TTR.


----------



## TTotal

Well done Phil, what leather have you spec'd ?

Go for a baseball Amber like mine ? Black ? Silver ?


----------



## phil

I'm getting black with black, black and black.
But unfortunately one of the new gear knobs :-(
Anyone with an old knob want a new one? (innuendo not intended)


----------



## TTotal

Phil,

Bad news, you canot change the knob.

I bought the forge TT one, remember back in November...actually drove to Forge and even they couldnt take off my new shiney one and replace it for the Forge one.

I expected my 2003 spec car (specially with baseball and control pack) to have the half covered in leather knob. No such luck.

The knob does not unscrew 

Buy some drivimng gloves...its BLOODY freezin in Winter whilst the rest of the car is Toasty


----------



## b3ves

> Phil,
> 
> Bad news, you canot change the knob.
> 
> I bought the forge TT one, remember back in November...actually drove to Forge and even they couldnt take off my new shiney one and replace it for the Forge one.
> 
> I expected my 2003 spec car (specially with baseball and control pack) to have the half covered in leather knob. No such luck.
> 
> The knob does not unscrew Â
> 
> Buy some drivimng gloves...its BLOODY freezin in Winter whilst the rest of the car is Toasty


So my baseball knob is now a collector's item?


----------



## TTotal

Rob I would give anything for a swap ! :-[

Fact is they dont come off. 

I believe that the whole lever and knob is one assembly (according to Russell at Forge) sadly had to give my TT inscribed one back :-(

So yes, Its is as rare as Rocking Horse doo dah !


----------



## phil

that's odd. my current one comes off ok


----------



## scoTTy

> I just ditched my beautiful coupe last Friday in favour of a beautiful convertible - roll on summer! Â ;D


 ??? I thought you'd bought an SLK. Obivously not then!


----------



## kmpowell

> ??? I thought you'd bought an SLK. Obivously not then! Â


 ;D


----------



## Miss_TTR

> Mlle TTR, jeune dame de bon aprÃ¨s-midi, son merveilleux, pour voir quelqu'un avec la classe sur ce forum particuliÃ¨rement avec un TTR! Peut-Ãªtre nous pouvons nous rÃ©unir quand je viens Ã Paris en dÃ©cembre pour le salon Nautique De Paris? Attendez avec intÃ©rÃªt vous rencontrer beaucoup. Â [smiley=gorgeous.gif] [smiley=iloveyou.gif] [smiley=sweetheart.gif] :-* :-* :-*


Ohhhh.... what a nice post Â : [smiley=sweetheart.gif] 
Thank you 'forum sTTud'... your french is better that my english... Â [smiley=rolleyes5.gif]

But... why do you want to wait that long to meet each other?? 
The Clan TT (french TT owners club)organise an International 
Meeting in France in June (7th & 8th)

YOU SHOULD COME !!

Some of us, planned to come to your next meeting in july... 
but for me... nothing decided yet...

I planned to move over Irland in april... 
so it could be easier for me... to come Â [smiley=smoking.gif]


----------



## Miss_TTR

> ??? I thought you'd bought an SLK. Obivously not then! Â


Hello ScoTTy !! how you doin'?? ;D


----------



## scoTTy

Hi again,

Nice to see you visiting us again.

p.s. I'm getting IM's with people asking me who this new 26 year old French lady is! [smiley=gorgeous.gif]. It's a shame I can't tell them as we've only ever said hello on various (car) forums :

Back on topic - TTRs are horrid and don't have the beatiful shape of the coupe.  ;D


----------



## TTotal

Je parierai un salaire d'annÃ©es que Mlle TTR a une belle forme, et le voudrais voir si elle compare au corps exquis de mon TTR! Je lui enverrai le message privÃ© de a (trÃ¨s)!


----------



## Thumper

Surprised nobody has said it yet, but:



> Ingolstadt/London - The Audi TT has been voted "*CoupÃ©* of the Year" for the *fifth* time in succession by the well-known British motoring magazine "WhatCar?".


Remind me how many times the TTR has won *Roadster of the Year* ?


----------



## PaulS

Hey, the TT Open sky!

That's what a TT convertible should have looked like Â 



















(Pics courtesy WAK's web)


----------



## Lisa.

Thats very nice, I'd like one of those 

Why didn't they produce them?


----------



## PaulS

> Thats very nice, I'd like one of those
> 
> Why didn't they produce them?


Well, the TTargaTT looks _gorgeous_, Â but it's probably not as practical as the







TT Â  as you have to store the roof panels in the boot. I think only one was made as a prototype.

It Looks a bit like a '70's Ferrari Dino - the car that Tony Curtis drove in the Persuaders.


----------



## Thumper

> Thats very nice, I'd like one of those
> 
> Why didn't they produce them?


An Austrian Company, Magna Steyr, developed this concept as a potential extension of the TT range, however Audi decided not to take it further because they did not believe it would increase total sales significantly.

*Magna Steyr is the world's premier supplier of total vehicle engineering for OEM customers. The group is one of the world's leading suppliers of niche vehicle production, assembly and concept development, as well as a leading supplier of powertrain modules and all-wheel drive systems. Magna Steyr Fahrzeugtechnik worked closely with Audi on the development of the Audi TT.*

Poo


----------



## BreTT

The perspective on the Open Sky Concept pic makes the front wheels look a lot bigger than the rear ones....


----------



## Dubcat

I would have bought the open sky - however audi are probably right. It would not have increased their sales since given that the open sky is not available i bought a TT anyway - the coupe one.


----------



## Miss_TTR

> I would have bought the open sky - however audi are probably right. Â It would not have increased their sales since given that the open sky is not available i bought a TT anyway - the coupe one.


OK... someone explains please.. why the TTC drivers dream of an open-sky ?? ???

Beeepp !! you loose... the answer...is :
deep inside their mind... they wish they have enough strength of character to buy the car of their dream...
;D ;D ;D

but they don't !! they are the weakest link of our family... and because of their failure... they criticized those who dared !! Â 8)

That's it !

@scoTTy : well... Franck told me to cross over these forum... more...well... you know... less... tyreburn... ;D

@forum sTTud : well.... I don't know if my "shapes" look as nice as your car... but they are definetly woman shapes' ;D


----------



## Lisa.

> Je parierai un salaire d'annÃ©es que Mlle TTR a une belle forme, et le voudrais voir si elle compare au corps exquis de mon TTR! Je lui enverrai le message privÃ© de a (trÃ¨s)!


Another very rough translation

I will bet a years wages that Miss TTR has a beautiful body/shape/form, and I would be pleased to see whether it compares with the exquisite body of my TTR! I will send a private message (very)! Â

Faites attention l'homme est trÃ¨s sexy ( in heat?)


----------



## TTotal

Boyoboyoboyoboy ! Wahay guys ! How am I doing ?

Er.... Hi again MissTTR ( S****A) ! I have been all over France just now, Franck says Hi , and to scoTTy and Wak and Daniela too. Looking for you. Even had to register on the Clan Â TT forum so I have another place to play ! (Shame they dont speak properly over there...a strange foriegn language !)

So when will I be able to see you then Miss TTR ? Will be over in the Cotes D'Armor this summer with my car if you fancy a spin ? John Â 8)


----------



## t7

I think the coupe looks like a pregnant roadster... :-*


----------



## Miss_TTR

> Faites attention l'homme est trÃ¨s sexy ( in heat?)


@Lisa : ;D ;D ;D you're too funny !! 
so in french "in heat" means ---->en chaleur ;D

@TTotal : hope we will see ya more often on our french forum??

I was so sorry to miss you... :-[
but you will understand...I was enjoying a drive on the TTR.... (I'm a lucky girl... 
my friend lent me his TTR for the all week.... but how sad I will be tomorrow... 
when the car will go away... :'( )

that's why...I wasn't there to welcome you...
will you forgive me?

yes... I know you will...

It could be great to meet at our meeting in june?

See ya

Cheers


----------



## ir_fuel

> The TTR does not have the beautiful lines that the TTC has. It looks like someone has taken a TTC and chopped the roof off at the waist line - which leaves you with an upside down bathtub on wheels.


Lets play devil's advocate (and yes i DO own a TTC and think they are FAR MORE prettier than a TTR)

The TT does not have the beautiful lines that the new Beetle has. It looks like someone has taken a new Beetle and squashed it to the waist line - which leaves you with a roof with an upside down bathtub on wheels.

[smiley=toilet.gif]


----------



## TTotal

> @Lisa : Â ;D ;D ;D you're too funny !!
> so in french "in heat" means ---->en chaleur Â ;D
> 
> @TTotal : hope we will see ya more often on our french forum??
> 
> I was so sorry to miss you... Â :-[
> but you will understand...I was enjoying a drive on the TTR.... (I'm a lucky girl...
> my friend lent me his TTR for the all week.... but how sad I will be tomorrow...
> when the car will go away... Â :'( )
> 
> that's why...I wasn't there to welcome you...
> will you forgive me?
> 
> yes... I know you will...
> 
> It could be great to meet at our meeting in june?
> 
> See ya
> 
> Cheers


Cher S *****, Lisa a indiquÃ© "des trÃ¨s d'est de l'homme d'attention de Faites sexy" qui est trÃ¨s aimable Ã her..but qu'elle ne m'a pas rencontrÃ© encore, je suis peut-Ãªtre peu trop un vieux pour vous, je serait trÃ¨s intÃ©ressÃ© par une visite en belle France en juin pour votre rÃ©union sur la 6/7th. Je dois Ãªtre terminÃ© Ã un moment donnÃ© de rendre visite Ã©galement Ã un ami dans Coted D'Armor dans l'espoir de summer.I que nous pouvons Ãªtre les amis trÃ¨s trÃ¨s bons? J'ai apprÃ©ciÃ© la visite Ã votre emplacement de Clan TT, les garÃ§ons lÃ sont trÃ¨s vilains et semblent Ãªtre trÃ¨s intÃ©ressÃ©s par la forme femelle!!! Amour de John xxx ( en chaleur !)


----------



## TTotal

Er....I was just explaining the fine lines of the TTR's body to our French friend ! :

PS

On the way to work today ( I did a 30 mile detour again rather than drive 900 metres straight to the office!) I counted 24 convertibles with their roofs UP !!! Its sunny , its a Spring morning and its FRIDAY F F S guys , what is the point ?

Soft tops are only for keeping the rain off, get that roof down N O W ! 8)


----------



## Miss_TTR

> Er....I was just explaining the fine lines of the TTR's body to our French friend ! Â :


You're too kind... really ;D ;D ;D



> On the way to work today ( I did a 30 mile detour again rather than drive 900 metres straight to the office!) I counted 24 convertibles with their roofs UP !!! Its sunny , its a Spring morning and its FRIDAY Â F F S guys , what is the point ?
> 
> Soft tops are only for keeping the rain off, get that roof down Â N O W ! Â 8)


On my way to work... 70 km ... I've only met 1 TTR...
the roof up... shame on him !! and no TTC ( ;D )... 
my roof was down...as usual... the sun is shinning.... the birds are singing...
Yeeaaahhhh....spring is coming 8)


----------



## vlastan

Ma cherie Miss TTR tu dois faire attention aux oissaux!! Quand ta belle voiture est ouverte...il pleut merde!!  ;D


----------



## Miss_TTR

> Ma cherie Miss TTR tu dois faire attention aux oissaux!! Quand ta belle voiture est ouverte...il pleut merde!! Â  ;D


Don't worry about that... I'll manage it very well ! 8)

@TTotal : how jealous TTC drivers are !!

;D ;D ;D


----------



## TTotal

Je pense mon ami que Vlastan essaye d'indiquer que la mouette vous laissera tomber un prÃ©sent dans votre voiture!!! John X

(Oui les conducteurs de TTC ne peuvent pas tenir le fait que nous avons plus d'amusement! Merci pour votre message S )


----------



## Franck

> Er.... Hi again MissTTR ( S****A) ! I have been all over France just now, Franck says Hi , and to scoTTy and Wak and Daniela too. Looking for you. Even had to register on the Clan Â TT forum so I have another place to play ! (Shame they dont speak properly over there...a strange foriegn language !)


Hello from France !

I just can add that TTR rules ! 8)
I'll never trade in my TTR for a TTC ! No way ! ;D

With this sun shinning here, I'm really happy to get my TTR back tomorrow !
I'll try and do my best for the one that will give it back to me not to be too sad !


----------



## TTotal

Hi Franck, nice to see you this side of the water ! Dont forget to tell the UK TTers about your June event, there will be several of us who will come over to support you then ! A donf ! John


----------



## TTombo

A t first, I found the TTR not so good looking and the TTC beautiful........however, after time, everytime I see a TTR, including my own, I love them even more, however, the coupes seem to fade. :-/


----------



## TTombo

It's the difference between loving a beautiful bird with something, or nothing up top ;D "Nothing up top usually means a longer love affair ;D ;D ;D


----------



## Franck

> Hi Franck, nice to see you this side of the water ! Dont forget to tell the UK TTers about your June event, there will be several of us who will come over to support you then ! Â A donf ! Â John


Hi TTotal,

I sent an IM to T7 this week about our next big TT meeting in France, so I guess the UK events calendar will soon be updated.

There will be a cruising in the Alps on some of the Monte-Carlo RallyCar roads. It should be great with wonderfull views ! We went there last week-end, and with a TTR and the sun shining, it was quite magic !

Franck


----------



## racer

> It's the difference between loving a beautiful bird with something, or nothing up top ;D "Nothing up top usually means a longer love affair ;D ;D ;D


But you miss out on the STW's.


----------



## TTotal

Stop the Worlds ? ???


----------



## racer

Soapy Tit Wanks


----------



## TTotal

Sympathetic
Traffic
Warden


----------



## W7 PMC

All rag tops should be owned by hairdressers 

A true sports car should have a roof. Who wants all that scuttle crap, leaks, noise etc. etc. 8) ;D


----------



## TTotal




----------



## TTotal

> All rag tops should be owned by hairdressers
> 
> A true sports car should have a roof. Who wants all that scuttle crap, leaks, noise etc. etc. 8) ;D


Just look back in history at any true sports car !
Scuttlle crap ? Come and try...non in mine 
Leaks ? maybe *leeks * when I go to Tescos*
Noise of Bose entwined with Forge Zorst and the Birds Singing...Nice!

* Ok if you park on an open ferry with the roof down going to the Isle of Wight you may get 10 gallons of Sea water on your leather Â :-[


----------



## Miss_TTR

> All rag tops should be owned by hairdressers
> 
> A true sports car should have a roof. Who wants all that scuttle crap, leaks, noise etc. etc. 8) ;D


It's been a while you did not get in a roadster?
or .. maybe you're an old man... who loves to talk about
the good old time?? ;D 8)


----------



## TTotal

Hi MissTTR, no Paul is a young guy about your age !
So he is not like me who loves to discuss the old times !
The trouble is although he is also a biker and loves the fresh air, he has a TTC and feels that he must support his fellow TTC owners even though he really in his heart wants to have a real sportscar like the TTR ! ;D


----------



## foz01

> Scuttlle crap ? Come and try...non in mine


is that the same as scuttle shake, which the TTR has in spades :-/

TTC is the way to go ;D


----------



## TTotal

I say again...NON in mine !And WOW in this weather aint it just the dogs danglies to drive around in the SUNSHINE ! [smiley=sunny.gif] [smiley=sunny.gif] [smiley=sunny.gif] [smiley=sunny.gif] [smiley=sunny.gif] [smiley=sunny.gif]


----------



## Dr_Parmar

may i just add,

it appears that gals prefer TTR's!

or is that just my imagination? :


----------



## TTotal

Well Dr Ham, judging by the shreeking going on from the blonde in my TTR on Sundayand the damp seat) :-[ You could be right !!!


----------



## phil

Well I've had a couple of TTRs out for test drives recently, and I felt they handled pretty much the same as my TTC. I really couldn't feel any difference, and I was laying down rubber. Which I don't usually do, I suppose, seeing as I pay for my tyres.

They're most definately more noisy than TTCs. Goes without saying.

As for being a "real sports car". Bollocks. One's a TT with a roof, one without. What's that got to do with being a sports car?


----------



## Guest

Hi Everyone
The TTr is most definitely a girls car, or for guys that want to advertise the fact that they are available ( hey look, no kids).


----------



## TTotal

:-X


----------



## IanWest

> Hi Everyone
> The TTr is most definitely a girls car, or for guys that want to advertise the fact that they are available ( hey look, no kids).


Or even that we might have another car for the kids ;D
You lot with your Coupes/squashed beetles can poke them up your ar$e in this weather. TTR is the way forward ;D ;D 
Although I agree that the boot is pointless but then the S3 does the job if i need to be practical.


----------



## PaulS

> may i just add,
> 
> it appears that gals prefer TTR's!
> 
> or is that just my imagination? Â :


I think you could be right here.

I've just seen the latest 'addition' to Johns TT, isn't that 'artwork' on the back the same as Daniela's Â :



> The TTr is most definitely a girls car, or for guys that want to advertise the fact that they are available


LOL!


----------



## TTotal

Dieses ist eine Ãœbereinstimmung gerade !


----------



## phil

I really wish I had a TTR today. It's been lovely.


----------



## markebears

I think that your comment says it all.

When the weather is great I cant wait to get my top off.

At least I can have the best of both worlds, you have climate and heated seats for the bad weather days.

Nothing like having the wind in your hair. :


----------



## moley

> I really wish I had a TTR today. It's been lovely.


Here, here - TTotally agree ;D Blimey, I sound like an MP - oh, actually I am one - well, initials at least, hey John!

I'd be after the best of both worlds - 2 TTs - a TTC and a TTR - so I'm still doing the lottery - you never know.

Moley


----------



## phil

Does anyone have a spare roadster I can borrow until the end of next month?


----------



## clived

I'm amazed that after all these pages, nobody has stated the obvious - the best looking TT is the Roadster with a Hardtop...

Of course, it's also the least practical - 2 seats, no sun streaming in and you can't see out the back, but hey, it does look cool! :

Clive


----------



## garyc

> I'm amazed that after all these pages, nobody has stated the obvious - the best looking TT is the Roadster with a Hardtop...
> 
> Of course, it's also the least practical - 2 seats, no sun streaming in and you can't see out the back, but hey, it does look cool! Â :
> 
> Clive


It looks like a TT in a gimp outfit imho.


----------



## Guest

The best looking TT (tintop) is the TTR with the hardtop on, period!

But when the Sun shines the best looking TT is the TTR. TTC'ers just imagine all that get-up-and-go with the roof-off. I can tell you is the B******.

If I had wanted a hatchback I would have bought an S3, whoops I forgot that's what I just did. Now if your trying to defend your questionable judgement by saying the TTC is pratical then you lot missed the boat. You should ahve got yourselves an S3 - now that's a proper sports car.

I just turned down the chance to buy a TTC but went S3 because they are just so much rarer.

The Final word Has to be exclusivity - if you want it get yourself a TTR. Afterall 90% plus of TT's sold are TTC's.

Anyway TTC owners don't cry - just because you could not afford the TTR. Guees you'll have to save your pocket money.


----------



## raven

I love the Roadster, but have to admit, when a friend saw it the other day and said to the chap next to her, "There's Ed in his Barbie car", it hurt big time! :-[


----------



## garyc

> The best looking TT (tintop) is the TTR with the hardtop on, period!
> 
> But when the Sun shines the best looking TT is the TTR. TTC'ers just imagine all that get-up-and-go with the roof-off. I can tell you is the B******.


And there was me thinking the TTR was actually heavier, slower and less rigid than the Coupe.


----------



## Guest

Some people will always want to be common. Comeon guys you can't be serious when you say the TTR is not better than the TTC.

That like saying that the BMW cab is not better than the coupe.

You guys need to remove your heads from the dark-place and get real.

The TTR is better, add the hardtop and it blows the pants of the TTC. With the roof down it just no contest.

Its exclusive and just a damn site prettier.

TTR 225 and S3 driver


----------



## garyc

> Some people will always want to be common. Comeon guys you can't be serious when you say the TTR is not better than the TTC.
> 
> That like saying that the BMW cab is not better than the coupe.
> 
> You guys need to remove your heads from the dark-place and get real.
> 
> The TTR is better, add the hardtop and it blows the pants of the TTC. With the roof down it just no contest.
> 
> Its exclusive and just a damn site prettier.
> 
> TTR 225 and S3 driver


The BMW cab is not better than the coupe.


----------



## Guest

You've just proved my theory of TTC drivers correct.

The BMW Coupe is not in the same league as the BMW Cab.

Just like the TTC cannot compare to the TTR. This about the total package and us hairdressers like the pose factor.

The TTR out poses the TTC and that's what really counts garyc.

225 TTR (with hardtop better than a TTC) and S3 which is more of a sport car than a TTC


----------



## garyc

> You've just proved my theory of TTC drivers correct.
> 
> The BMW Coupe is not in the same league as the BMW Cab.
> 
> Just like the TTC cannot compare to the TTR. This about the total package and us hairdressers like the pose factor.
> 
> The TTR out poses the TTC and that's what really counts garyc.
> 
> 225 TTR (with hardtop better than a TTC) and S3 which is more of a sport car than a TTC


Sorry Joec but I like actually driving the cars and I have yet to find a rag top that drives better than it's fixed head counterpart.

I am not into posing but would possibly make an exception only for a 360M or an AMG SL55 (although that has best of both worlds

I would not covet a 996 cab over a coupe. Â My wife has an Alpha Spider V6 and whilst it is OK to drive, I always feel slightly embarassed in town driving with the roof down.

So no, as you quite rightly say, the BMW coupe is definately not in the same league as the Cab - it is a league above for pure driver/car/chassis enjoyment. 

PS there is nothing inherently 'wrong' with any of the cabs- they are fine cars - the coupes just drive better in most cases.


----------



## Guest

OK garyc,

I agree that fixedhead is usually the drivers choice - but there is something so different about the driving at speed with the roof down. Maybe its because you feel so much more in touch with your surroundings. Maybe its the wind in your hair (or on your scalp). It seems to actually double the actual speed that your driving.

I however think to truely get the involvement you need to be top-down. Cast your mind back to the days of the great Fangio or even our home grone Mr Moss. They drove open-top cars. These cars enabled the viewer to see how they struggled to keep control and it also made the experience more exciting for the driver (in there words).

The V6 Spider has got a fine engine, but from what I've heard has major scuttle shake. I don't know if you've driven the TTR, if not the driving experience is completely different although it is not shake free.

I rest my case - but I also respect your opinion.


----------



## garyc

> The V6 Spider has got a fine engine, but from what I've heard has major scuttle shake. I don't know if you've driven the TTR, if not the driving experience is completely different although it is not shake free.
> 
> I rest my case - but I also respect your opinion.


'tis true the Spider does have more rattles than Mothercare ;D 

although they are mainly drowned out by the great V6 engine noise. With 220hp and being nearly 200Kg lighter than the TTr, it's no slouch in a straight line.

I have driven a few TTrs and agree it is amongst the best of the current rag tops for rigidity.


----------

